# Lourde + de



## Arabela

Bonne Nuit! 

No estoy muy segura de cómo traducir la palabra "lourde" en esta frase: 

"(...) les mathématiques connaissent une accélération vertigineuse et eclatée de leur production, à la fois symptôme de vitalité et *lourde *de menaces."

Escucho sus opiniones...


----------



## Marcelot

¿Qué te parece "llena" o "repleta" de amenazas"?


----------



## Arabela

Pues me suena bastante. Creo que queda muy bien el texto. Gracias!


----------



## yserien

También se podría decir "preñada de amenazas".


----------



## Marcelot

¡Hola!

Lo único que ocurre, yserien, es que en América no se diría (lo digo porque Arabela es colombiana).

Saludos...


----------



## KNOWITALL

Hola, 
Si pones "cargada" estarás mas cerca del significado francés, ya que así incluyes la idea de que "pesa".
Un saludo,


----------



## yserien

Marcelot said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> Lo único que ocurre, yserien, es que en América no se diría (lo digo porque Arabela es colombiana).
> 
> Saludos...



Pues es una expresión bien española ; no entiendo nada. ¿Acaso hiere alguna sensibilidad ?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

No hiere ninguna sensibilidad Yserien: sencillamente no lo usan. Como nosotros no decimos: _por nuestros pagos_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marcelot

¡¡¡NO!!! Era sólo para informarte, siempre he vivido en ambos lados del charco y me parece muy interesante que conozcamos las diferentes variantes, sobre todo porque en América Latina ocurre lo mismo que en España: según los países o regiones van cambiando las palabras o modismos. Realmente creo que es la riqueza de nuestro idioma.
A mí me encanta saber lo que se dice en Asturias o en Guatemala (por citar algún ejemplo).
Así que nada: sigamos aportándonos.

Un abrazo yserien.


----------



## yserien

Marcelot said:


> ¡¡¡NO!!! Era sólo para informarte, siempre he vivido en ambos lados del charco y me parece muy interesante que conozcamos las diferentes variantes, sobre todo porque en América Latina ocurre lo mismo que en España: según los países o regiones van cambiando las palabras o modismos. Realmente creo que es la riqueza de nuestro idioma.
> A mí me encanta saber lo que se dice en Asturias o en Guatemala (por citar algún ejemplo).
> Así que nada: sigamos aportándonos.
> 
> Un abrazo yserien.


Pues me viene como anillo al dedo tu cita de Asturias, alli tenemos unos sabrosos "bollos preñaos" que tienen dentro  un chorizo  de la última matanza que están de muerte.Y un viva !! para el español universal, hay que recordar que en España somos el 10% de las personas que hablan español en el mundo. Un abrazo.


----------



## Arabela

Hola! 
Me acojo a la interpretación brindada por Marcelot, pero ha terminado por gustarme la de Knowitall  porque concuerda con el significado del adjetivo al que está asociado el verbo: 

*lourd = cargado / pesado
*
Y es cierto lo que dicen Marcelot y Cintia&Martine, aquí en Colombia no usamos la palabra preñar ni como sinónimo, ni como figura metáforica de cargar o llenar. Una vez una cubana se quejó  de que le molestaba enormemente nuestra forma de hablar, porque no decíamos que las mujeres habían "parido",  sino que "daban a luz". 

Probablemente, el colombiano (esto es solamente una conjetura) sea sensible a estos términos, aunque no me atrevo a afirmarlo de manera contundente. Sin embargo, lo cierto es que así es como se da el uso del idioma en nuestro país, y en ese sentido Marcelot no se ha equivocado.


----------



## Judiths

hola, me podrìan decir que significa:
..quand l'herbe est lourde de rosée et que les oiseaux sont en èveil,..
Gracias


----------



## lpfr

"...cuando la hierba esta cargada de rocío y que los pájaros están despiertos..."
 Es decir, por la mañana temprano.


----------



## Judiths

muchas gracias


----------



## Michelange

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Salut! Hola a todos!
Je suis en train de traduire un texte sur racisme et guerres et j'ai trouvé ce que je crois c'est un expression toute faite que l'on doit traduire avec un équivalent (lourd de conséquences):
Le discours raciste s'incorpore progressivemente au discours quotidien; discours lourd de conséquences qui tente de démontrer qu'un étranger, parce qu'il est étranger...
Lo había traducido por El discurso plagado de consecuencias pero ahora encuentro que también puede querer decir terrible, tremendo, arrollador ¿sería mejor uno de estos adjetivos?
Merci bien!!!


----------



## café olé

Creo que la expresión más utilizada en español es "de graves consecuencias", aunque es verdad que en la expresión francesa se habla más de cantidad que de calidad de las consecuencias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

- cargado de...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## café olé

Sí, es verdad: cargado de...


----------



## Michelange

OK, merci, entiendo entonces que no es ninguna expresión...
Au revoir


----------

